# How to Build a Kenya Top Bar Hive - Part 6 - The Lid



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the final video on the Kenya top bar hive. I hope someone finds this helpful.
http://vimeo.com/13369237


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks.

I found it very helpfull.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Duboisi,
You are welcome and I must say that you live in a beautiful city.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Another nice Video 
Just today I sent a PM to a new beek
too look up your, in depth easy to understand
Videos
Thanks
Tommyt


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

tommyt
Thank you for the kind words and I must say you also live in a beautiful city. I hope to perhaps make another set of videos in the spring. I have better video equipment now. I plan on doing a video on bait hives. I had good luck with my bait hives last season. Thanks again, I'm going to answer your other thread.....I found it while looking at your profile.


----------



## wolverine (Jan 21, 2010)

I just wanted to say to Dave that I found your videos to be exactly what anyone would need to get started in building a KTBH based on Phillip Chandler's design. 

I have not yet built mine, but plan on doing it in the same fashion in the coming weeks and have already picked up a few time-saving tricks by watching your videos.

Cheers!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks,
That is why I made them and I’m glad you can use the info. Have fun building and don’t forget to build a bait hive or two with the same followers.


----------



## wolverine (Jan 21, 2010)

About the bait hive, that's a good idea. I just happened to be reading one of the threads a little bit ago was directed to the Cornell article on the subject. Lot's of good stuff in it. Don't know if I can haul a 48" KTBH 15 feet in a tree, though. 

My brother-in-law is also going to re-start beekeeping in MT this Spring using KTBH's. He's done Langstroth off and on most of his life, but is interested in a simpler approach that has a low-cost-for-entry. I've recommended the PJ Chandler design and sent him links to all 6 of your videos.

Happy Beekeeping!
Brad


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Brad,
WRT the bait hive. How about 20" hive 10 feet up? I was 3 for 3 last season. I have a section on bait hives on my blog.


----------



## wolverine (Jan 21, 2010)

I will keep that in mind. Do you do a screened bottom or a solid one?

I'll check out the blog. I've got a nice tree just for that purpose...

Brad


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Brad,
For the hives I use screen and a removable bottom board. For the bait hives I use solid bottoms.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Dave, your videos have helped me. They "standardized" my hives so I use the same dimensions and can interchange "stuff" as needed.
As for bait hives, a small TBH, with comb, will lure a swarm, I would gather. Will try it this Spring and let the folks know how that comes about. 
Again, thanks and keep on buzzing.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

I call them mini hives and they work well. There is no big hurry to transfer a baited swarm to the hive since they are building to the same dimensions. I like a bait hive about 20 inches long. If you are climbing a ladder with it I would not go larger. Mine hold about 13 bars. Have fun!


----------

